
Anyone here from the Amazon Minneapolis office? - Serow225
I&#x27;m interested in learning about the Amazon Minneapolis office -- such as what type of projects are being worked on, and what the engineering culture is like (is it as cut-throat as other Amazon locations?). My email address is in my profile, if you&#x27;d rather talk that way (or in person :) Thanks in advance!
======
donavanm
Hi, Im a principal at AWS. I havent worked in Minneapolis myself. I have
worked in Seattle, Portland, Palo Alto, and Dublin Ireland. Ive also visited
the Vancouver, Sydney, and Paris offices. The difference between teams is
definitely larger than the difference between offices. That said offices tend
to reflect the local culture. Dublin likes team afternoon coffee/tea breaks.
Paris is big on social group lunch time. Portland has more
social/charity/community oriented activities. Happy to chat if you had
specific questions.

WRT jobs you can filter by location, role, or keyword[1]. Depending on role I
see network & monitoring software, supply chain/logistics development,
customer relations software, and developer support/solutions/account
management roles. I suggest applying for any that seem interesting. There will
be calls with the team manager and an IC already on the team. Set aside some
time to ask them any relevant questions. If youre local, meet for lunch or
coffee.

Three key things to keep in mind. Interviewing works both ways, ask your own
questions. The job you apply (and interview for) is not the one you have to
take. All interviews are “for amazon” and basically fungible across openings.
And lastly if you accept a position that doesnt fit its low risk. Internal
transfers are valid after 30 days and dont require permission from the
team/manager youre leaving.

[1] [https://www.amazon.jobs/en-
gb/search?offset=40&result_limit=...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en-
gb/search?offset=40&result_limit=10&sort=relevant&job_type=Full-
Time&distanceType=Mi&radius=24km&latitude=44.97902&longitude=-93.26494&loc_group_id=&loc_query=Minneapolis%2C%20Minnesota%2C%20United%20States&base_query=&city=Minneapolis&country=USA&region=Minnesota&county=Hennepin&query_options=&)

~~~
Serow225
Thanks Donavan, I appreciate the information! I may send you an email to help
decipher the job postings.

